# Penultimate mobile mdf monstrosity



## Vinny (20 Nov 2010)

Last but one thing to grow wheels - something for the pillar drill, scms and new morticer to live in.

The morticer alone weighs in at a shade over 42kg, the scms must be approaching 15 and the pillar drill about 25, add to this 3 drawers full of screws, nuts, bolts, drill bits etc etc and we're in the realms of 100kg so whatever was to be built had to be "beefy"

Decided to make a torsion box base for the bench, straight 18mm mdf uprights, solid rear panels and individual torsion boxes for each piece of kit to sit on.

Cut all the notches on the new cross cut sled, then assembled:







All fitted together very nicely:






Glued, screwed, top installed, wheels on, then it was out with Mk1 torsion box tester, according to him, it passed admirably, no flex whatsoever.






then it was on to the individual bays for the 3 bits of kit, more "torsioning" for the morticer than the scms as its heavier.






All the beds are about 0.5 mm proud of the worksurface. The scms and morticer fence are on the same plane and the pillar from the drill does not interfere with long work pieces.






However.. I don't use the SCMS very often as its not the most accurate of machines, so tyhe sensible thing to do was make it removable, thus giving a bit more work area/dumping area.






I plan to put a lift up extension table at the morticer end but thas for another day.

Only thing left for a set a wheels now is the P/T, perhaps that'll be tomorrow. When thats done it'll be a fully moveable workshop (bar the bench). For those of you wondering why it has to be mobile.... all will be revealed once I've mastered a new toy :wink: 

Cheers 

Vinny


----------



## big soft moose (20 Nov 2010)

Vinny":3ncna7o5 said:


>



not to hijack but what manner of mobile mop have you got there ? is it a newfie puppy ? , a briard ? , or summat else


----------



## Vinny (20 Nov 2010)

BSM

That is an 18 month old cockapoo, dad is an american cocker spaniel, ma is a miniature poodle. bloody thing is a nutter, I think its probably part kangaroo as it can jump onto the bench from a standing start, no scrabbling about, single bound and he's there, chasing shavings off the plane. Brilliant dog, easiest I've had to train, missus loves him becuase as he's part poodle he doesn't moult.

Vinny


----------



## tisdai (20 Nov 2010)

Nice work vinny, I like how you have intergrated the 3 powertools / workstations.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Max Power (20 Nov 2010)

Beautiful little dog , very popular the cockapoos my nephew breeds them


----------



## superunknown (21 Nov 2010)

Great build, but the reason for my post was just to say.....lovely dog. He looks great fun.


----------



## woodbloke (21 Nov 2010)

Vinny":3cpjn1rb said:


> BSM
> 
> That is an 18 month old cockapoo... probably part kangaroo as it can jump onto the bench from a standing start, no scrabbling about, single bound and he's there.
> Vinny


...in which case V it's a cockapooroo :lol: :lol: - Rob


----------



## Vinny (21 Nov 2010)

or a kangapoo


----------



## brianhabby (21 Nov 2010)

I like the clever arrangement of the tools.

Your dog is obviously very well loved but just be careful with him in the workshop and jumping on benches, especially when the power toys are spinning.

regards

Brian


----------



## kirkpoore1 (21 Nov 2010)

I like the way the drill press table lowers to match the rest of the bench top:






Kind of reminds me of an aircraft carrier flight deck elevator.

Kirk


----------



## woodbloke (21 Nov 2010)

kirkpoore1":dcc7gnw2 said:


> Kind of reminds me of an aircraft carrier flight deck elevator.
> 
> Kirk


Choose your words carefully here...Vinny is ex-RAF :lol: - Rob


----------



## TheTiddles (21 Nov 2010)

That's a sweet design, very nice.

One question though, I thought if you bred two different dog breeds you got mongrel?

Aidan


----------



## kirkpoore1 (21 Nov 2010)

woodbloke":3c44p8w3 said:


> Choose your words carefully here...Vinny is ex-RAF :lol: - Rob



Oh, I doubt he'd mind _too_ much, since I'm an ex-USAF guy.

Kirk


----------



## big soft moose (21 Nov 2010)

TheTiddles":3g5mdvhx said:


> One question though, I thought if you bred two different dog breeds you got mongrel?
> 
> Aidan



techically you do - but some of the 1st gen poodle crosses are semi recognised and sought after, for instance labradoodles which were originally bred to be guide dogs.

your propper mongrel is typified by the dog where you dont know what the parents were, but it looks like the progeny of a wolf that got raped by a bear.


----------



## Max Power (22 Nov 2010)

Hybrids are very popular ,as well as cockapoos and labradoodles there are
shichons (shitzu x bichon frise ) and a host of others. Most are recognized by the PPRC (pedigree pet registration club) and are considered to be less prone to hereditary illnesses


----------



## Vinny (22 Nov 2010)

Brian

If theres anything remotely spinny going on the door gets closed, dog and kids know that if the doors closed they don't go in.

Kirk

Hi

Worked with the USAF a lot at Ali Al Salem and Al Kharj, mostly borrowing stuff we couldn't get hold of and of course getting invited to Baskin Robbins and BK :wink: 

Vinny


----------



## kirkpoore1 (22 Nov 2010)

Vinny":2cce87bi said:


> Kirk
> 
> Hi
> 
> ...



Hey Vinny:

The current unpleasantness is after my time--I was more late Cold War/Gulf War era. We did have one RAF pilot (C-130's) at the Naval Postgraduate School in the mid-80's. Nice guy--darn if I can remember his name, though. BK was a staple at Osan in the ROK, though, even back then.

Kirk


----------



## Vinny (22 Nov 2010)

> The current unpleasantness is after my time--I was more late Cold War/Gulf War era



Same here.

Did a few days at Dharan during first Gulf war (sorting out some comms stuff). Ali Al Salem and Al Kharj were after the second war. Got some good memories, met some good blokes that I've since unfortunately lost touch with.

Vinny


----------



## chippy1970 (22 Nov 2010)

Vinny are those little jet drills and good ?


----------



## Vinny (22 Nov 2010)

Chippy

I'm happy with it, there is the merest hint of play but not so that it has any detrimental effect. For the money i don't think you can go wrong.

Vinny


----------



## Yorkie (22 Nov 2010)

that looks ace....very impressed

By the way, how do you get on with the JET gear?


----------

